# Mac pro discount help



## MorganHope (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a mac pro card get 30% off. I just tried to buy the n collection online added it to my cart. i went to go look at my cart and nothing was discounted. what gives? is the site down? I hope so Im starting to freak out thinking there something wrong with my card.... yikes! its good until march. is anyone else having trouble.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2008)

Try going all the way to 'Checkout'. Sometimes the % doesn't reflect until then.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 11, 2008)

When you're browsing while being logged in for quite some time, sometimes the discount doesn't reflect when you check out. Try logging out and then logging back in. If that doesn't help then maybe you can call MAC Pro or email them.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 11, 2008)

this ALWAYS happens to me, even after i've been browsing for a minute! if i add something to my cart then start shopping again, suddenly the discount is gone. the only thing that works for me, is the above-mentioned method of signing out completely and then signing in again...but since I know it will happen again, I usually wait until I have finished my shopping, THEN i sign out and back in to see my total with the discount.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 11, 2008)

I think ( I might be wrong) but my friend has her pro discount as well and she doesnt get a discount on anything L.E. Only on the perm stuff. So I dunoo...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2008)

Some LE items are not eligible. They are indicated on the website, though.


----------



## COBI (Jan 11, 2008)

Same here.  Sometimes, it shows a discount; sometimes, it doesn't show until I continue to checkout.  I haven't found any real reason yet, but sometimes I have to sign out for it to appear in the cart and other times I don't.  I have noticed that it happens if I open multiple MAC Pro windows while shopping/signed in, but not sure if that's the only time or coincidental.  However, it always discounts at checkout for me without signing out and back in; only viewing the cart seems affected.  Yay to the fact that your cart is saved when you sign out.

I believe the only items that have not been discounted since last August were the Holiday LE brush sets and mini-sets (piggies, softsparkles, etc.).


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2008)

Sometimes, on IE it doesn't even recognize me as a Pro. It will let me log in and say, "Welcome," (with no name inserted) and I have to log out and go to Firefox.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 11, 2008)

Your discount will be reflected when you check out.


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

the pro discount applies to  regular limited editions. its the limited editions with special packaging that dont get a discount.  stylistics, antiquitease holiday- not the regular collection are all considered special packaging.  this year is going to be tricky because heatherette is all pink packaging and may not count for discount.  at the same time fafi will have black containers with graffiti but will likely count for the discount like mcqueen.

i experience the same thing.  and i agree with the other posts.  go all the way thru checkout.  usually the page just past verifying your address and credit card number will display the discount.  there are alot of things on the pro site that dont work properly and its been that way since the pro site was first launched.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2008)

I only distinctly remember brush sets and lipstick sets (and ofcourse Viva Glam) not being eligible, and these items are noted online. I've gotten my discount on SE and LE packaged items, though.


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

michie is right

antiquitease eye pallets, brush sets, and lip bags did not qualify for  discount.  those things were antiquitease holiday.  the first round of antiquitease- antiquitease color counted for the discount  because it was part of the regular launch same as strangehybrid, n collection, etc.


just called pro store and the direction i got says that the packaging (not just the box it comes in but the container itself) is in fact what determines discount eligibility.

im sure that some other pro store has something different to say.  i dont want to bash mac but the dallas pro store doesnt have the best rep around town.  i quite often go to my nordstrom counter just because they have the bomb customer service and pay full price.


----------

